# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πυρκαγιά στο Νήσος Μύκονος

## jim2

Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει μεταξύ Ικαρίας και Σάμου αυτή τη στιγμή??Το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και όλα τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη έχουν αλλάξει την πορεία τους προς το ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## alonso

οχι και πολυ καλα τα νεα...μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να τελειωσει γρηγορα η περιπετεια.....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ξαφνικα το πλοιο επεσε στους 4.3 κομβους και κατοπιν στους 2, απο τοτε δεν εχει εκπεμψει αλλο σημα και παραπλεοντα σκαφη, μεσα σε αυτα και το Παναγια Θεοτοκος, εχουν πλευσει προς το μερος του...

Nissos_Mykonos_provlima_14_6_2013.jpg

----------


## jim2

Φωτιά στο ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και μάλλον σοβαρά τα πράγματα..

----------


## george Xios

Φωτιά εν πλω στο πλοίο... Πιθανά στο μηχανοστάσιο ,το πλοίο πάει Καρλόβασι.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κινειται παρα πολυ αργα, λογικα δεν μπορει να παει Καρλοβασι συντομα...

----------


## alonso

η φωτια ειναι στην τσιμινιερα και αποτι λενε ειναι ελεγχομενη....ο κοσμος εχει μεταφερθει με ασφαλεια στο πρωραιο τμημα του πλοιου φορωντας σωσιβια...

----------


## george Xios

γύρω του φορτηγά πλοία και το Παναγία Θεοτόκος.Έπισης έχει αλλάξει πορεία το MSC LEA και πάει στο σημείο.

----------


## george Xios

Νεότερη ενημέρωση: η φωτιά πρέπει να ξέσπασε την τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου. το πλοίο με περίπου 250 επιβάτες είχε αναχωρήσει από Εύδηλο για Καρλόβασι. Οι επιβάτες έχουν φορέσει τα σωσίβια τους όπως ορίζει ο κανονισμός. Γύρω από το πλοίο βρίσκονται φορτηγά πλοία και το Παναγία Θεοτόκος. Το πλοίο με 1,5κόμβο  προσπαθεί να φτάσει στο λιμάνι του Καρλοβάσιου, όπου έχει ήδη σημάνει κόκκινος συναγερμός, στο λιμάνι βρίσκονται πυροσβεστικά οχήματα και ασθενοφόρα..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Συμφωνα με το marinetraffic το Παναγια Θεοτοκος ειναι ακριβως διπλα του πλεον.

----------


## Eng

> Παιδια ανεβάζω καποιες φωτογραφιες.
>  2 μερες τρεχω γ' αυτο δεν μπορεσα να σας ανεβάσω κατι
> 
> Γεωργιος Ζαιμης- SV8FMZ


Ευχαριστουμε εκ των προτέρων συνονοματε..

----------


## zamas

*Ληψεις* απο ολες τις πλευρες
*Οι φωτογραφιες* ειναι σημερινες.........
1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg

----------


## zamas

Αυτη που εχω ανεβασει στην ομαδα στο Facebook με περισσοτερο ΖοοM
4.jpg

----------


## zamas

Aπο ψηλα με περισσοτερο ΖοοM
5.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

H τσιμενιέρα είναι λαμαρινοδουλειά. 
Εσωτερικά άραγε πόσο μεγάλο να΄ναι το πρόβλημα και πόσους μήνες θα το βγάλει εκτός ?? Κάτι μου λέει ότι τη καλοκαιρινή σεζόν την χάνει...

----------


## iclink

> Με το Αιγαίον Πέλαγος μπροστά και το Μεγαλόχαρη 7 πίσω ξεκίνησαν απο το Καρλόβαση, μάλλον για Σύρο;


Εγω παντως μονο του το βλεπω να ταξιδευει, εστω κ με 5 knots

----------


## zamas

Eχω βγαλει και βραδινες στις 02:00  που μπηκε μεσα στο λιμανι με τιν βοηθεια των 2 ρυμουλκων.....
Αργοτερα θα τις ανεβασω.......

----------


## zamas

> Εγω παντως μονο του το βλεπω να ταξιδευει, εστω κ με 5 knots


6.jpg
*Ετσι εφυγε* σημερα το απογευμα απο το λιμανι Καρλοβασου λιγο πριν τις 17:00
*Αποκλειστικη φωτο για το Nautilia.gr*

----------


## Eng

> Εγω παντως μονο του το βλεπω να ταξιδευει, εστω κ με 5 knots


Το οτι εχει κλειστω το ΑΙΣ? (που τελικα ετσι ειναι βασιζομενος στη φωτο του φιλου Zamas που τον ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ)

----------


## iclink

> Το οτι εχει κλειστω το ΑΙΣ? (που τελικα ετσι ειναι βασιζομενος στη φωτο του φιλου Zamas που τον ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ)


Μα ανοικτο το εχει...

----------


## Eng

> H τσιμενιέρα είναι λαμαρινοδουλειά. 
> Εσωτερικά άραγε πόσο μεγάλο να΄ναι το πρόβλημα και πόσους μήνες θα το βγάλει εκτός ?? Κάτι μου λέει ότι τη καλοκαιρινή σεζόν την χάνει...


Ειναι πολλα φιλαρακι μου... Αυτο ειναι οτι φαινεται.. Σκεψου πως η φωτια σβηνει με CO2 συστημα, τι εννοώ σκεψου τι γινεται εαν ψεκασεις με ενα πυροσβεστηρα ενα μερος..θα γινει ο τοπος γεματος ασπριλα / αχνη. Τωρα σκεψου να ωεκαστουν στο Μηχανοστασιο 1000 τετοιοι πυροσβεστηρες. Επισης ολοι οι εξαεριστηρες ειναι κλειστει ωστε να μην μπαινει οξυγωνο. 
Αυτη τη στιγμη..Υπαρχει θεμα.. Και ο καθαρισμος του CO2 γινεται απο ειδικο συνεργειο. Μετα εχουμε ελεγχο των μηχανηματων που εφαγαν το CO2.. 
Και ακομα δεν φτασαμε στη βλαβη................

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Λίγο πολύ στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος είμαστε...

----------


## basilis.m

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145655
> *Ετσι εφυγε* σημερα το απογευμα απο το λιμανι Καρλοβασου λιγο πριν τις 17:00
> *Αποκλειστικη φωτο για το Nautilia.gr*


πραγματικα λυπητερη φωτο! τα χειροτερα ευτυχως περασαν και οι λαμαρινες φτιαχνονται!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Ζαίμη ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ. Οι φωτογραφιες σου ηταν πολυ καλες. Δυστυχως για ασχημο γεγονος αλλα ησουν για αλλη μια φορα εκει.

----------


## dimitris10

> Αυτη που εχω ανεβασει στην ομαδα στο Facebook με περισσοτερο ΖοοM
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145652


Εξωτερικά έχει μεν ζημιά, όπως βλέπουμε, αλλά η σημαντικότερη θα είναι στο μηχανοστάσιο, έτσι όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα...για να δούμε.

----------


## capten4

απο αυτα που εχω ακουσει, αν χασει ενα μηνα, θα λεμε  "παλι καλα'.....ιδωμεν...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eγώ βλέπω να χάνει όλη τη σεζόν δυστυχώς...

----------


## DOMUS

Γύρω στις 10:00 το πρωί θα ειναι Σύρο όπως παει.
Σφαίρα το παει το ρυμουλκο!
6 μίλια αυτή την στιγμή!

----------


## flash13

ποιος ειπε οτι παει Συρο το πλοιο?Πειραια παει...

----------


## mastrokostas

​Ναι !Πειραια πηγαινει !!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Να πουμε οτι η τσιμινιερα και το τελευταιο ντεκ ειναι απο αλουμινιο γι αυτο ελιωσε ετσι.


Ακριβώς! Επίσης, σε τέτοιες στιγμές (πυρκαγιά) το αλουμίνιο βοηθά περισσότερο, καθώς επιβραδύνει την εξάπλωση της φωτιάς και έχει το "καλό" να λιώνει, δημιουργώντας ανοίγματα με αποτέλεσμα οι δυνάμεις κατάσβεσης να έχουν πιο εύκολο έργο εστιάζοντας κατευθείαν στην πηγή της φωτιάς, ενώ εκλύονται και πιο εύκολα οι πυκνοί καπνοί. 
Εύχομαι να γυρίσει το συντομότερο δυνατόν στην ενεργό δράση, καθώς η ακτοπλοΐα μας το έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## nauxa

> Ειναι πολλα φιλαρακι μου... Αυτο ειναι οτι φαινεται.. Σκεψου πως η φωτια σβηνει με CO2 συστημα, τι εννοώ σκεψου τι γινεται εαν ψεκασεις με ενα πυροσβεστηρα ενα μερος..θα γινει ο τοπος γεματος ασπριλα / αχνη. Τωρα σκεψου να ωεκαστουν στο Μηχανοστασιο 1000 τετοιοι πυροσβεστηρες. Επισης ολοι οι εξαεριστηρες ειναι κλειστει ωστε να μην μπαινει οξυγωνο. 
> Αυτη τη στιγμη..Υπαρχει θεμα.. Και ο καθαρισμος του CO2 γινεται απο ειδικο συνεργειο. Μετα εχουμε ελεγχο των μηχανηματων που εφαγαν το CO2.. 
> Και ακομα δεν φτασαμε στη βλαβη................


Μηπως φιλαρακι μου τα μπερδεψες λιγακι τα πραγματα?? Δλδ το CO2 συστημα ενα καλο που εχει ειναι οτι δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα, σε αντιθεση με τα συστηματα ξερας κονεως που σου κανουν ζημια. Οριστε και ενα link για ενημερωση.

Επισης δεν νομιζω οτι κανανε χρηση του fixed CO2 system αφου η ζημια απο οτι φαινεται βρισκοταν ψηλα και αντιμετωπιστηκε με αλλα μεσα επιτυχως.

----------


## Eng

> Μηπως φιλαρακι μου τα μπερδεψες λιγακι τα πραγματα?? Δλδ το CO2 συστημα ενα καλο που εχει ειναι οτι δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα, σε αντιθεση με τα συστηματα ξερας κονεως που σου κανουν ζημια. Οριστε και ενα link για ενημερωση.
> 
> Επισης δεν νομιζω οτι κανανε χρηση του fixed CO2 system αφου η ζημια απο οτι φαινεται βρισκοταν ψηλα και αντιμετωπιστηκε με αλλα μεσα επιτυχως.


Ναι εχεις δικιο, παλι τον εξυπνο πηγα να κανω... Καλα να παθω..

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ακριβώς! Επίσης, σε τέτοιες στιγμές (πυρκαγιά) το αλουμίνιο βοηθά περισσότερο, καθώς επιβραδύνει την εξάπλωση της φωτιάς και έχει το "καλό" να λιώνει, δημιουργώντας ανοίγματα με αποτέλεσμα οι δυνάμεις κατάσβεσης να έχουν πιο εύκολο έργο εστιάζοντας κατευθείαν στην πηγή της φωτιάς, ενώ εκλύονται και πιο εύκολα οι πυκνοί καπνοί. 
> Εύχομαι να γυρίσει το συντομότερο δυνατόν στην ενεργό δράση, καθώς η ακτοπλοΐα μας το έχει ανάγκη.


Επέτρεψε μου να διαφωνήσω για το αλουμίνιο και τα ανοίγματα ! Στην φωτιά σε κλειστούς χώρους προσπαθείς να σφραγίσεις τον χώρο, όταν η φωτιά δεν ελέγχετε με τα μέσα που διαθέτεις , ούτως ώστε να μην μπαίνει οξυγόνο .και να σβησει από μονη της ! Γι αυτό και έχουμε πυροστεγής μπουρμέδες , ντανπερ στα φανια και πορτες Α60 !  




> Μηπως φιλαρακι μου τα μπερδεψες λιγακι τα πραγματα?? Δλδ το CO2 συστημα ενα καλο που εχει ειναι οτι δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα, σε αντιθεση με τα συστηματα ξερας κονεως που σου κανουν ζημια. Οριστε και ενα link για ενημερωση.
> 
> Επισης δεν νομιζω οτι κανανε χρηση του fixed CO2 system αφου η ζημια απο οτι φαινεται βρισκοταν ψηλα και αντιμετωπιστηκε με αλλα μεσα επιτυχως.



Σωστά φίλε ! Το CO2 είναι το μέσο πυρόσβεσης που κάνει την μικρότερη ζημιά !!!Λόγο του ότι είναι αδρανές αέριο ,αφαιρει το οξυγόνο από τον χώρο κατάκλισης  !

----------


## pantelis2009

Έξω απο τον Πειραιά τωρα και δίπλα του τα P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ, Ταξιάρχης και Αιγαίο Πέλαγος.

----------


## facebookcase

Ξέρουμε μήπως πόσο μεγάλη είναι η ζημιά και πόσο θα πάρει να φτιαχτεί;Μακάρι να ταξιδέψω μαζί του τον Ιούλιο!

----------


## mastrokostas

Παει Δραπετσωνα τελικα !

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ πήγε.

----------


## M.D.I

> *Όλη η συζήτηση για το ατύχημα ,έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ !*


Πληγωμενος,αλλα νικητης,εφτασε τα μεσανυχτα ο βαπορας στον Πειραια.Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια του πληρωματος.Ευχομαι γρηγορη επουλωση των πληγων και καλα ταξιδια.Καπ-Βαγγελη,Καπ-Γιωργο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ........

----------


## proussos

*Επέστρεψε λαβωμένο αλλά τις πληγές του αυτές τις έχουν ήδη κλείσει το πλήρωμά του που φέρθηκαν με αξιοπρέπεια και λεβεντιά αποδεικνύοντας ότι η ναυτοσύνη και το φιλότιμο είναι προίκα μας και προνόμιό μας !
Μπράβο σε ΟΛΟΥΣ αυτούς που παρέδωσαν μαθήματα επαγγελματισμού και ήθους !*

----------


## thanos75

> Πληγωμενος,αλλα νικητης,εφτασε τα μεσανυχτα ο βαπορας στον Πειραια.Συγχαρητηρια σε ολα τα παιδια του πληρωματος.Ευχομαι γρηγορη επουλωση των πληγων και καλα ταξιδια.Καπ-Βαγγελη,Καπ-Γιωργο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ........



Ακριβώς...πληγωμένος αλλά περήφανος.  Και χίλια μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά τόσο για τον επαγγελματισμό τους όσο και για την παληκαροσύνη τους...τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν αποβεί μοιραία υπό άλλες συνθήκες.  Μακάρι το υπέροχο αυτό ελληνικό βαπόρι να ξανασχίσει σύντομα τα νερά του Αιγαίου.  Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για το χρονοδιάγραμμα των εργασιώνα αποκατάστασης?

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λές είναι φίλε proussos. *Πολλά μπράβο* για όλο το πλήρωμα που έκανε σωστα τη δουλειά που ξέρει να κάνει....χρόνια τώρα και ευτυχώς που όλοι αυτοί οι καραγκιόζιδες των ΜΜΕ είχαν ....συμπαράσταση στην ΕΡΤ και δεν ακούσαμε το μακρή και το κοντό του κάθε άσχετου.
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και σύντομα να βγεί στα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## zozef

και δεν ακούσαμε το μακρή και το κοντό του κάθε άσχετου.
Αυτο που εργραψε ο pantelis2009 ειναι το καλυτερο!!!!!!
Χωρις πολλες αηδιες απο τους δημασιογραφους,που ειναι ειδικοι για ολα!!!!!!!!

----------


## roussosf

> Χωρις πολλες αηδιες απο τους δημασιογραφους,που ειναι ειδικοι για ολα!!!!!!!!


να είναι καλά και να έχουν πάντα ............απεργίες διαμαρτυρίας :05.18 Flustered:  :Uncomfortableness:  :Cocksure:

----------


## D.Samios

Στο thread για το HS4 αναγραφεται οτι απο 22/6 θα επανέλθει στην παλαιότερη του γραμμη.
Υπάρχει καποια πληροφόρηση για τον αντικαταστάτη του στην γραμμη Σάμου;

----------


## zamas

> Στο thread για το HS4 αναγραφεται οτι απο 22/6 θα επανέλθει στην παλαιότερη του γραμμη.
> Υπάρχει καποια πληροφόρηση για τον αντικαταστάτη του στην γραμμη Σάμου;


Το Nissos Chios θα μπει.
Και στη θεση του Nissos Chios θα μπει το Αριαδνη
Ετσι ακουγετε.....

----------


## zamas

*Φωτογραφιες* την ωρα του συμβαντος στην ομαδα του Facebook RadioCafe 102,4

----------


## DOMUS

Από το ταχύπλοο επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό «Highspeed 4» θα εξυπηρετούνται προσωρινά, έως στις 21 Ιουνίου, τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου «Νήσος Μύκονος», στο οποίο την περασμένη Παρασκευή εκδηλώθηκε από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία, μικρής έκτασης φωτιά στην τσιμινιέρα του, ενώ είχε αποπλεύσει από τον Εύδηλο με προορισμό το Καρλόβασι.


Μετά τις 21/06, το δρομολόγιο του «Νήσος Μύκονος» από Πειραιά- Σύρο - Μύκονο - Εύδηλο - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ Σάμου, θα εκτελεί το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Νήσος Χίος» που θα αντικατασταθεί, στη γραμμή του, από το πλοίο «Αριάνδη».


Σημειώνεται ότι η φωτιά στο «Νήσος Μύκονος» σβήστηκε με ιδία μέσα από το πλήρωμα, ενώ δεν τραυματίστηκε κανείς από τους επιβάτες, οι οποίοι μετεπιβιβάστηκαν στο πλοίο «Παναγία Θεοτόκος» και οδηγήθηκαν στο Καρλόβασι.


Το «Νήσος Μύκονος» οδηγήθηκε το Σάββατο 15 Ιουνίου με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού σε ναυπηγείο στο Πέραμα για επισκευαστικές εργασίες. 
Απο zougla.gr

----------


## Ilias 92

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που από σπόντα άκουσα στέλεχος της εταιρείας είπε εχθές το μεσημέρι ότι πάει Δραπετσώνα για επισκευή και ότι η φωτιά έκανε ψηλοζημιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το λαβωμένο Ν. Μύκονος όπως φαινόταν σήμερα το απόγευμα απο την Κυνόσουρα, στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που το πήγαν. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 226 17-06-2013.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτός είναι ο Έλληνας Ναυτικός ,και δεν είναι υπερβολή ! Στον κίνδυνο και στην ανάγκη ,δεν υπολογίζει τίποτα! Ούτε την ίδια του την ζωή ! Γιατί μην νομίσετε ότι η φωτιά έσβησε μόνη της !Κάποιοι χώθηκαν εκεί , που δεν βλέπεις τίποτα ,και δεν ξερεις αν θα βγεις ζωντανος!
Να τους έχει ο Θεός πάντα καλά !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κανένα νέο  απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών ........ξέρουμε;;;; Ακούστηκε τίποτε....για το πότε θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του;;;;
Καμία φωτο απο τις εργασίες στη τσιμινιέρα;;;;;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Κανένα νέο  απο την πρόοδο των εργασιών ........ξέρουμε;;;; Ακούστηκε τίποτε....για το πότε θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του;;;;
> Καμία φωτο απο τις εργασίες στη τσιμινιέρα;;;;;


Στο άλλο φορουμ έχει φωτό από το Σάββατο που έκοψαν τα καμένα και έβαλαν ένα φύλο λαμαρίνα αλουμινίου στην δεξιά μεριά της τσιμινιέρας.
Κατά της 15 άκουσα ότι το υπολογίζουν να βγεί.

----------


## Ergis

> Στο άλλο φορουμ........


Πολύ διαφήμιση έχει πέσει τελευταία νομίζω...
Ας το δούμε λιγο το θέμα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ διαφήμιση έχει πέσει τελευταία νομίζω...
> Ας το δούμε λιγο το θέμα


 Συμφωνώ,δεν πρέπει να αναπαράγουμε τι γράφουν οι άλλοι σωστά ή λάθος.
Πράγματι Σάββατο που πέρασα από ΝΜΔ είδα ότι στην δεξιά πάντα του φουγάρου είχαν βγάλει μερικά φύλλα λαμαρίνας που τουλάχιστον απ' έξω δεν φαίνονταν καμένα. Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο site της ΗSW το έχουν μέχρι 14/7 οπότε εκεί να βασίζεται γιά 15/7 το οποίο όμως μπορεί να είναι στο περίπου.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Συμφωνώ,δεν πρέπει να αναπαράγουμε τι γράφουν οι άλλοι σωστά ήλάθος.
> Πράγματι Σάββατο που πέρασα από ΝΜΔ είδα ότι στην δεξιά πάντα του φουγάρουείχαν βγάλει μερικά φύλλα λαμαρίνας που τουλάχιστον απ' έξω δεν φαίνοντανκαμένα. Το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στο site της ΗSW το έχουν μέχρι 14/7 οπότε εκεί να βασίζεταιγιά 15/7 το οποίο όμως μπορεί να είναι στο περίπου.




Το ότι η εταιρεία θέλει να το βγάλει από τις 15 και μετά *μου το είπε άνθρωπος  που δουλεύει εκεί!!* ( δεν λέω ότι θα βγει τότε εκεί  θέλει η εταιρεία να το βγάλει)





> Πολύδιαφήμιση έχει πέσει τελευταία νομίζω...
> Ας το δούμε λιγο το θέμα




Εγώ σε αντίθεση με πολλούς άλλους εδώ μέσα δεν έχω διπλό προφίλ κάτι που βεβαίως δεν απαγορεύεται ούτε γράφω ακριβώς τα ίδια σχόλια εδώ και αλλού σαν μηχάνημα. 
Στα 3  χρόνια που παρακολουθώ το φόρουμ έχω δει τεράστια αναπαραγωγή φημών από σαιτ, φόρουμ, facebook, περιοδικά ( και για αυτό με κατηγόρησαν λες και είμαι εκδότης στα 21 μου)
Εγώ απλώς έκανα μια παραπομπή σε ένα ερώτημα για μια φωτογραφία *ΧΩΡΙΣ να κατονομάζω τον χώρο και ΧΩΡΙΣ λινκ* φυσικά  τίποτα παραπάνω, αν οι διαχειριστέςνομίζουν ότι παραβίασα κάποιον από τους κανόνες του φόρουμ μας να κατεβάσουν το σχόλιο. 
Όταν κάποιος βάζει λινκ για την σελίδα του ή την εφημερίδα του ή το μπλοκ του που μπορεί να βγάζει και χρήματα από μπανεράκια και άλλες αηδίες, ή όταν κάποιος προβάλει εμμέσως ή αμέσως τις υπηρεσίες του και τα αγαθά που παράγει δεν είναι διαφήμιση εκείνο δεν πρέπει να συζητηθεί??
*Μην είστε υπερβολικοίκαι κυρίως μην παίρνεται ρόλους άλλων* ,εδώ υπάρχει ένα καλά οργανωμένο φόρουμμε μέλη που έχουν ρόλους και καθήκοντα αν το πόστ ενοχλούσε θα μου το έλεγε κάποιος από τους υπεύθυνους υποθέτω, έχει περάσει ένα 24ωρο+.
Πριν λίγους μήνες με ενημέρωσε ο κύριος Μαρούλης ότι ένα πόστ που έκανα στο Κεφαλονιά με σχόλιο για έναν άλλο ιστότοπο ενόχλησε εκείνη την μεριά και μου ζήτησε να το αλλάξω, δεν το άλλαξε ίδιος γιατί όπως μου είπε ότι αυτή η πρακτική δεν τον βρίσκει σύμφωνο.
Πολιτική μου είναι να μην προξενώ έριδες και αφορμές για σκόπιμους εκτροχιασμούς συζητήσεων ούτε να αναμοχλεύω  γεγονότα  αυτό δεν θα αλλάξει όπως και να αντιμετωπίζονταιτα πόστ μου από τα υπόλοιπα μέλη.
Θεωρώ ότι η υπόσταση του καθενός εδώ μέσα διασφαλίζεται από την ποιότητα της συμπεριφοράς που προδίδεται μέσα από την παρουσία του και από τις γνώσεις και την ευρύτητα των συζητήσεων που συμμετέχει,  εγώ σε θέματα γνώσεων και πηγών δεν μπορώ να προσφέρωκαι πολλά στο φόρουμ  ήρθα εδώ κυρίως για να μάθω και όχι απλώς να κάνω ένα διάλυμα στην ώρα της δουλείας μου ούτε γράφοντας μανιωδώς και χωρίς ουσία  για να δω τον βαθμό μου να ανεβαίνει.
*Έργη θα σε παρακαλούσανα κατονομάσεις συγκεκριμένα και όχι αόριστα την διαφήμιση που λες ότι γίνεται τελευταία είτε αφορά έμενα είτε άλλα μέλη.*
Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την μακροσκελή ανάρτηση!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Βγήκαμε Off topic σας παρακαλώ να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ν. Μύκονος όπως φαινόταν εχθές το απόγευμα απο την Κυνόσουρα, στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που βρίσκετε.
Καλή συνέχεια στο πλήρωμα και γρήγορα κοντά μας.

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ 230 03-07-2013.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Παντελή πότε το κόβεις να είναι έτοιμο??Θέλουμε να το καθυστερήσουν όσο μπορόυν γιατί είναι η καλύτερη μας με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εδώ!!!! :Tears Of Joy:  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παντελή πότε το κόβεις να είναι έτοιμο??Θέλουμε να το καθυστερήσουν όσο μπορόυν γιατί είναι η καλύτερη μας με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ εδώ!!!!


 Aφού το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατά τις 15/7 πρέπει να πάει Αλγερία.Χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι,μήπως χαρούμε κ το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στην γραμμή.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Aφού το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κατά τις 15/7 πρέπει να πάει Αλγερία.Χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι,μήπως χαρούμε κ το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ στην γραμμή.


Λες γι'αυτό να ετοιμάζεται και αυτό???Καλύτερα να πάει βέβαια αυτό Αλγερία γιατί όπως Ξαναείπα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας  καλύπτει πλήρως με χωρητικότητα στο γκαράζ αλλά και καμπινούλες αρκετές για το καλοκαίρι.....της γκρίνιας!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λες γι'αυτό να ετοιμάζεται και αυτό???Καλύτερα να πάει βέβαια αυτό Αλγερία γιατί όπως Ξαναείπα το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μας καλύπτει πλήρως με χωρητικότητα στο γκαράζ αλλά και καμπινούλες αρκετές για το καλοκαίρι.....της γκρίνιας!!!!


 Eντάξει εμείς μπορεί να θέλουμε ό,τι μας αρέσει αλλά η ναύλωση είναι γιά το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ κ γιά αντικειμενικούς λόγους δεν αλλάζει :Fat: .

----------

